# Paradox in Scripture



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 3, 2006)

Definition:


> parÂ·aÂ·dox ( P ) Pronunciation Key (pr-dks) n.
> A seemingly contradictory statement that may nonetheless be true



List some paradoxes from Holy scripture:


----------



## CalsFarmer (Jan 3, 2006)

Epimenides paradox: One of their own says ...all cretans are liars. 

Life in chirst: To live is to die...to die is to live....

Baptism being buried and raised.....

The first shall be last and the last shall be first.....

Was this a test or were you really wanting to know because you did not know?


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 3, 2006)

No test. I am interested in a listing of the paradoxes within scripture.

God is one yet in three persons
God wrote Holy Scripture yet Moses, Samuel, David, Paul, John, etc. Wrote Holy Scripture
Christians live yet it is no longer them who live, but Christ lives in them
God is an omnipotent good God yet evil exists in the world


----------



## Dan Dufek (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> No test. I am interested in a listing of the paradoxes within scripture.
> 
> God is one yet in three persons
> ...




I am not sure that the last one is actually a paradox. If you would have said "God is omnibenevolent yet evil exists in the world, this might qualify. However considering that the theodicy is only a problem for the infralapsarian this is not a paradox for the supralapsarian.


----------



## CalsFarmer (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dan Dufek_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> ...



Well now the original simple question is hopelessly mired in what-ever.


----------



## larryjf (Jan 5, 2006)

> considering that the theodicy is only a problem for the infralapsarian this is not a paradox for the supralapsarian.


Wouldn't taking either side of this argument deny the eternal scope of the decree of God?

In actuality isn't God's decree really one decree?
Don't we separate them because our minds comprehend things systematically?
So God has one eternal decree, not separate decrees taking place at different times. We just separate them for ease of our finite understanding?


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 5, 2006)

We are to hate our enemies, but love them (cf: e.g. Psalm 139:19-24 and Matthew 5:44).
It is by grace that we have been saved yet we are to work out our salvation with fear and trembling


----------

